# "Iorek" Tamaska von Schöne Stadt, 17 Weeks



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Please critique Iorek and the stack(s)!










I know this stack is off because his ears are folded back.









His tail wouldn't stop wagging, lol.



























Profile shots:



















Head shots:




















What he looked like at 13 weeks, for comparison:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow he is ga ga gorgeous!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't do critiques-but love his head and his color-hope that you continue to post pictures of him


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your Iorek is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

he's so pretty!! he already has a very masculine head. and i am in love with his name (reminds me of golden compass)


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't know much about the crtitque part but I can take him off your hands LOL! He is gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As is said before, very handsome {I don''t do critiques.} I have ask though, is oneYt ear really that much bigger than the other?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I wish this forum had a thumps up button! what an awesome looking dog!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

He is Absolutely Stunning!!!!! Gotta Love how much those sables change their coloring


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments on Iorek! 



MicheleMarie said:


> he's so pretty!! he already has a very masculine head. and i am in love with his name *(reminds me of golden compass)*


Haha, that's exactly where I got his name from! 



tsteves said:


> Don't know much about the crtitque part *but I can take him off your hands* LOL! He is gorgeous!! :wub:


lol I am way too attached to him, so he is here to stay!  He is such an amazing puppy - I could never part with him :wub:



BlackGSD said:


> As is said before, very handsome {I don''t do critiques.} *I have ask though, is oneYt ear really that much bigger than the other?*


No, I think that is camera distortion. I looked at his ears after you mentioned this, as I hadn't noticed it before, and his ears looked perfectly symmetrical to me. 



boeselager said:


> He is Absolutely Stunning!!!!! *Gotta Love how much those sables change their coloring*


Oh definitely! I love how much he's changed - he just keeps getting darker and darker by the day :wub:


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

He's adorable <3 Love him!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks! 

I really appreciate the compliments, but I was hoping to get a proper "critique" on how he's looking/developing. I was considering *possibly* showing him, but I'm not sure if he would do well or not.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe someone will give you a proper critique -but if you are interested why not just do it and you'll find out


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Kamahi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I really appreciate the compliments, but I was hoping to get a proper "critique" on how he's looking/developing. I was considering *possibly* showing him, but I'm not sure if he would do well or not.


Show AND ScHh, girl you are ambitious!!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

All i can really think to say is.. WOW! Beautiful, dark color.. nice feet, looks masculine.. stunning puppy


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Be still my heart!! Oh, he is just stunning. I like him a lot and would be proud to own him.

I like his angulation front and rear. He's a bit to stretched in his stack, but from what I can see it looks like his angulation would be good (if less stretched in the stack). JMHO for what it's worth. I also like his tight feet and his topline. Of course hs is growing like a weed, but I think he's going to be very nice once fully matured. I do hope you keep posting updated pics. It's interesting to watch them grow and change. Just look at how much he has grown since his 13 week old pics!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

he has changed so much in a few weeks!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

holland said:


> Maybe someone will give you a proper critique -but if you are interested why not just do it and you'll find out


I just wanted to know if he would have a good chance of doing well or not. 



WarrantsWifey said:


> Show AND ScHh, girl you are ambitious!!


Haha, thanks! I want to do a lot with Iorek to "get my feet wet" in most of the dog sports out there (for example; agility, dock diving, herding - still haven't found a place to take him yet, but it's on my list of things to try!, maybe rally, definitely schutzhund, and now I'm considering showing him too), though I know we probably won't get to them all. 



VomBlack said:


> All i can really think to say is.. WOW! Beautiful, dark color.. nice feet, looks masculine.. stunning puppy


Thanks! 



Ramage said:


> Be still my heart!! Oh, he is just stunning. I like him a lot and would be proud to own him.
> 
> I like his angulation front and rear. He's a bit to stretched in his stack, but from what I can see it looks like his angulation would be good (if less stretched in the stack). JMHO for what it's worth. I also like his tight feet and his topline. Of course hs is growing like a weed, but I think he's going to be very nice once fully matured. I do hope you keep posting updated pics. It's interesting to watch them grow and change. Just look at how much he has grown since his 13 week old pics!!


Thank you so much!! When it comes time to stack him I always seem to forget NOT to stretch out his back leg so much.. :hammer: I need to work on that in front of a mirror or something so I can see what I'm doing lol.



Smithie86 said:


> he has changed so much in a few weeks!


He is definitely growing like a weed, and getting *super *dark! :wub:


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

He is gorgeous! I may be getting a scho


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry lol I may be getting a schone stadt lol


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Pretty puppy....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This thread is over 2 years old


----------

